# ASUS Zenbook Pro UX501 Touchpad not recognized

## bytetrip

As the subject says, I have a Zenbook Pro UX501 and cannot get the touchpad working, although the touch SCREEN seems to be fine. I booted Ubuntu livecd and had a working touchpad there (so did this user: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1060448-highlight-zenbook.html), so I logged the results of lsmod to file, and tried to build my kernel based on what was found there. I had it working at some point, but ran into some other problems with X crashing and a persistent clicking noise from the laptop itself. I decided to reinstall and use genkernel to get a starting point, but it didn't get me very far, and I'm hand configuring everything again anyways. This doesn't appear to be an uncommon issue, but most who encounter it are on non-source-based distros, so the resolution tends to be "fixed with kernel 4.{something}" without actually noting what modules are changed/added. I still have the .config from the kernel where the touchpad worked but other things didn't, but I can't seem to figure out the difference in the two.

I took some notes from here (mostly to use libinput):

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ASUS_Zenbook_Pro_UX501

 *Quote:*   

> This seems to be the device:

 

Actually, this might just be the touchscreen? I don't know if it could be the same controller, but I can't find anything else in lspci or lsusb that looks like an input device.

```
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0457:10cc Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.
```

Which I find referenced in the following places:

https://forum.manjaro.org/t/solved-asus-n501-elantech-touchpad-even-not-recognized/6906

https://linux-hardware.org/index.php?probe=5b1076ea3c (this notes usbhid and seems to indicate that it's working?)

This post is really promising. It points to designware, which I did see on Ubuntu, but loading those modules don't have any effect currently.:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1038814-start-0.html

Any help here would be VERY much appreciated. I bought this laptop months ago and have been struggling with it off and on since day one. I've worked through most of the problems, but cannot quite seem to mount this hurtle.

----------

## cyberhoffman

 *bytetrip wrote:*   

>  ...this notes usbhid and seems to indicate that it's working? 

 

Have you tried to probe usbhid?

----------

## bytetrip

I have, along with elan_i2c, i2c_designware_platform/core i2c_hid, and hid_multitouch (all of which are loaded when ubuntu runs).

I've just ditched genkernel back to my old .config and built, rebooted, but seem to somehow be missing some of the kernel crypto configs to unlock my root, so I'm chrooting and trying to fix that now.

----------

## cyberhoffman

What about this one: 

```
CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2
```

 ? On some touchpads it helps.

----------

